# SOUND KILLING



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have proof now that new cars just are not made the same as they used to be! Even just 8 years ago...

I have had several systems in several different cars and helped install some for friends. 

I used to have a 2000 Honda Accord V6 coupe with 1200w arc audio cxl amp pushing a ID Max 12" d4 and I had 100x4 going to my MB Quart comps! I was planning on getting the trunck sound deadener, but it wasn't never really bad enough that it bothered me soo bad! I had the idmax facing backwards toward the lid.

My wife just got a 2008 civic sedan, and for her birthday she wanted a system put in. So, i put some left over 10's that i had in my truck and face them towards the rear. I put her amp from her old suv that is only 280w and rattles the rear deck so bad It sounds horrible! My accord never sounded like that even when i had my friends ID max in the back one day for giggles (that made 2 idmax)

I have no clue on sound deadening because i never got around to it. What is the best way to go about doing this? I wasn't planning on having to this since i didn't to my accord with 3x the power...LOL I know dynamat is way over priced. Is there a how to or something on here?

For christmas i am getting her one 12" in a sealed box and a 700w amp so I KNOW it is going to WAY worse


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

Only 700w? That's just 100 short of Violent Bass Air.

As far as deadening goes, don't worry, people will hook you up here.
As bob ditts said: "If your door is too heavy for your girlfriend to open, you got SQ!"


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

As far as "Killing Sound" goes ...you have it well under control ! 

since you are here and the *admin* sells secondskin [ I'd say you are one lucky mofo...

as for *tutorials*, it means to teach , kinda like a tutor


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Doesn't really prove that cars aren't made as well as they used to be, but it does prove that Accords have more attention paid to NVH than Civics do.

Civic rear decks are murder. Not only do yo have the plastic piece vibrating against the metal and the glass, but there are quite a few functional pieces attached to it - seat belts on top and trunk lid lifting springs underneath. Pretty much need to pull the plastic piece out, apply vibration damper to the metal, lay foam down to isolate the plastic from the metal and find ways to tighten down and isolate the mechanical stuff. It can be done.


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

what is second skin and how much$. Money is an object this isn't going to be a show car or anything!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Whatever you use will be hidden [ doesn't matter ].

I would maybe type in "search" somehting like "Second Skin"


----------



## Tambiengabriel (Aug 14, 2008)

You can score Dynamat Extreme Bulk Pack on Amazon for cheap. Sign up for the Amazon Credit Card and they usually give you $30 off. I think I paid about $100 for the extreme bulk pack. I think that's a great price.


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

WTF is the "You should have searched first" button when you need it?


----------



## numbskull (Jul 4, 2008)

very informative tutorial - added to favourites!


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

google sound deadener show down. 
After reading the article, you could fan out and search for the brand pricings for you self. I used Second Skin damplifier and quite happy with it although it's on the expensive side.


----------



## faiz23 (Jan 29, 2009)

lookup raamat


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Doesn't really prove that cars aren't made as well as they used to be, but it does prove that Accords have more attention paid to NVH than Civics do.


I don't know; I have an 09 Accord, and I feel like I have a lot of road noise and potential for rattle (stock system is still in, so I don't know for sure yet); I think I am going to end up having to do quite a bit of sound deadening myself....


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

hallsc said:


> I don't know; I have an 09 Accord, and I feel like I have a lot of road noise and potential for rattle (stock system is still in, so I don't know for sure yet); I think I am going to end up having to do quite a bit of sound deadening myself....


It's definitely all relative  There aren't a lot of vehicles that can't benefit from at least some acoustic modification - especially when an aftermarket sound system is introduced.


----------



## akanoon (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm on my 3rd Honda and I have buddies who have Hondas. I can definitely state, as fact, that Honda and noise go together. I have, and so do the other owners, issues with road and wind noise. Still love my Honda but noise has always been one of my negatives on it. That and no option for power passenger seat. My brother-in-law's Acura is quiet so I know Honda can do it - just a price vs. performance thing I guess. Also, my dad's Camry, same year as my Accord, is much quieter but uglier.

As for deadening the sound. A buddy of mine who is also in car audio spent I don't know how much on raammat and ensolite and I think he also had some dynamat and some other stuff in there. Cut down the rattle but he says all the other noise is still there. No difference and he wishes he would've just saved the money and time.


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I am still going to do some deadening, but I think I would have to spend a few g's to get it to Acura-level noiseless - and with that, why didn't I just get an Acura? We will see how much I can put in there though


----------

